# .........



## Tabassco

.........


----------



## icklemiss21

You are welcome to try my 4... I can never do one I am happy with.

Their pictures are all over the place

Photobucket (there is a folder for each of them)
Their Website Photo Page
Cat Forum Gallery


----------



## Zalensia

Tabassco they are great!

I need to learn psp or photoshop properly.


----------



## ForJazz

Yay! You started a thread!


----------



## DesnBaby

Great sigs!


----------



## Tabassco

*icklemiss21, I will work on something for you  any particular color you'd like?

Zalensia, thanks I use Adobe Photoshop CS2  

ForJazz, Yep I decided oh heck why not. :lol: 

DesnBaby, thanks!*


----------



## icklemiss21

whatever colour you like... they are boys so I don't think they would appreciate pink :lol: 

Thanks!


----------



## DesnBaby

You're welcome  .


----------



## Spuzzi

Hi! Can you make one that I'm allowed to use on my forum? I already have a sig here, so I don't want to take that one away. Maybe I could have it animated...If not then I will just animate it in. I'll post the pics in a sec.


----------



## Tabassco

*icklemiss21, lol I won't do pink then :lol: 

Spuzzi, I don't mind. I haven't learned to much with Imageready so I can't do any animations yet  *


----------



## Heather102180

Tabascco, you're sigs are AMAZING! :lol: What do you use?


----------



## Tabassco

*I use Adobe Photoshop CS2*


----------



## Spuzzi

That's OK Tabassco! I can have it animated in by someone else! HEre are the pics. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v388/ ... 857ebf.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v388/ ... finner.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v388/ ... 1_0113.jpg

Could you maybe do what you did with catlover_2004's banner with a dark pic (any colours...but pink, he is a guy!) at the back and the one with the dog lifting his paw (the last one) on the side. Can you choose which pics to use?

Can it say Findlay on it? 

Thanks!


----------



## BoscosMum

Hey Spuzzi.....
If you want to change your sig...that is ok by me.
You dont ever have to worry about hurting my feelings.
I like to change my sigs too...
I think you should try a new one!  

You go Tabassco!!! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Spuzzi

noo! I love my sig!  Yeah though, it is fun once in a while for a change! This is becuase on my other forum I have no sig!


----------



## Tabassco

*icklemiss21, here is your sig. Sorry it's taking me awhile with 4th of July and everything I was kind of tied up.*


----------



## Spuzzi

ooh! That's so pretty tabassco!


----------



## icklemiss21

thanks its really pretty!


----------



## vanillasugar

Hey Tabassco, you do amazing work! (ForJazz must appreciate all the help she's getting! I know how busy she gets!) I Love the sig I have, but would love to be able to rotate through some different options 

Could you possibly do one of Nya and Buddy together? Or maybe one of just Buddy? (Since I have one of Nya)

When I asked ForJazz to do one for me, Buddy REALLY wasn't supposed to be staying with us, but now not only is he staying, but he's MINE! lol So my poor Princess Nya is going to have to share the spotlight 

Here's the photobucket accounts:
Buddy:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v139/spar ... lla/buddy/

and Nya:
http://photobucket.com/albums/v139/spar ... nilla/Nya/

Thank you SO much in advance, I can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## emma_pen

You can make me a new doggy sig if you like, for my doggy forums. I am going to request a new kitty sig soon (just need to get a good pic of ONE cat) so will be changing my gif one.

Here's my babies.....

Asha
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v220/ ... 9cac6e.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v220/ ... 904a22.jpg

Elliot
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v220/ ... 3670c6.jpg

Ems


----------



## Tabassco

*Whoa this is so cool I didn't know I was going to get this many requests!! :lol: 

Spuzzi here is your adorable Findlay, I tried to make it Grunge looking.*


----------



## Spuzzi

AWWWW! I love it! It is really Findlay's personality! :lol: What is the cool font?


----------



## Tabassco

*Awww I'm so glad! It's called 'grunge'*


----------



## Spuzzi

I'm gonna try to have it animated in....


----------



## Spuzzi

I'm gonna change my sig for a while...BoscosMum is right, change is fun!


----------



## Tabassco

*Awww thanks guys, and Spuzzi I'm so glad you're using it. I messed up on it though I usually unclude the "sig by tabassco" but I forgot this time :lol: thanks for giving me credit in your sig!*


----------



## BoscosMum

Spuzzi! I LOVE IT! That is GORGEOUS!

Having fun Tabassco?? heeheehee!
You dont have to worry about the 
'made by Tabassco' for anyone you make a sig
for on the cat forum....everyone always adds it in their sig line.
I dont have any cool fonts in my computer...where you get them?


----------



## Tabassco

*I go to www.fontfreak.com they totally free and virus-clean. You should check it out.  *


----------



## ForJazz

Nice job Tabassco!  It's really neat seeing what people come up with. I like www.dafont.com, too -- I have a million from there. And you can browse by style.


----------



## Spuzzi

BoscosMum said:


> I dont have any cool fonts in my computer...where you get them?


 I don't either!


----------



## BoscosMum

catzrule.....yes it does.
I need to reinstall the program.
I just got a new hard drive.


----------



## Megan1216

Tabassco,
You're doing a good job! Hey, you created a thread like this in Dog Forum. I replied to that thread. If you get a chance and if you want could you check it out? Thanks.


----------



## SLICK

Hi Tabassco, can you make me an avatar and signature of my cats, names, the small one is SLICK and the big one HUNTER, THANKS A LOT.


----------



## Tabassco

*Sure guys but I'm moving so I will be without the internet for a few days.*


----------



## Megan1216

SLICK said:


> Hi Tabassco, can you make me an avatar and signature of my cats, names, the small one is SLICK and the big one HUNTER, THANKS A LOT.


If it's ok with you, to help Tabassco out, do you want me to make you one?


----------



## SLICK

Hey thanks Catlover, i sure appreciate that.


----------



## Megan1216

SLICK said:


> Hey thanks Catlover, i sure appreciate that.


No problem. I'll have your signature to you tomorrow. Is that ok?


----------



## SLICK

Thanks Catlover.


----------



## Tabassco




----------



## vanillasugar

I see the thread is getting lost down in the pits, thought i'd bring it back up for ya  Hope you're having fun working on the sigs, can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## BoscosMum

*bump


----------



## Tabassco

*Thanks for the bump, I'm almost done moving and should get to the sigs soon, I'm so sorry guys  *


----------



## Tabassco

Here is Barney.


----------



## Tabassco

Here is Nya and Buddy... I might redo it... :?


----------



## vanillasugar

Tabassco, it's great!  I love it! Of course if you're not happy with it, you can do what you like, an artist should be happy with their work  For now I'll use this one, but if you choose to redo it, it's up to do (although I don't think it's neccessary at all! )


----------



## Tabassco

*Sorry it took me so long. I usually don't get to mess around with Photoshop that often between moving, work, babysitting, and taking care of my furkids I barely have time to sleep and eat LOL!*


----------



## vanillasugar

It's alright, I realise how busy you must have been! Just wondering though, did I jump the line? I didn't think I was next... 

Thanks again, I love it


----------



## Tabassco

*Long hair cats take me time to do, and I start 2-3 at a time and sometimes loose inspiration for one so I move onto the next so I skip around. Yours was quick for me.*


----------



## Tabassco

Sorry I've been away! I'm back now guys!


----------



## Megan1216

Hey,
Can you make me an avatar of Zeus? Thanks.









Meaghan


----------



## Tabassco

Haven't you already requested from Dawn?


----------



## ForJazz

I have an idea catlover. Perhaps people aren't so keen to make you graphics for other forums because they won't get to see them there. It takes a lot of time to make them, and I don't blame anyone who isn't excited to do one for free that they won't get to look at again, or that someone is going to change in a short period of time. 

There are talented people on all of your forums -- I would just ask them instead so that they can see their work.


----------



## Megan1216

Tabasco, nope I just requested a siggy.

ForJazz, well I wanted one from here so that is why I asked. If somebody doesn't want to make one for me they should tell me. I'd understand. :wink:


----------



## Heather102180

Locked : By editing the original post, poster has made it clear she is not making sigs right now.


----------

